# بحثين موسعه في وسائل الحفر للأبار النفطيه والمناجم ووسائل التفجير



## م عبدالرزاق (18 ديسمبر 2008)

أتمنى أن تتم لكم الفائده من هاذين البحثين وخاصه 

طلاب الجامعات



ونتمنى منكم الدعاء




أخوكم 
م.عبدالرزاق


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (18 ديسمبر 2008)

أتمنى أن تتم لكم الفائده من هاذين البحثين وخاصه 

طلاب الجامعات



ونتمنى منكم الدعاء




أخوكم 
م.عبدالرزاق


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (18 ديسمبر 2008)

أتمنى أن تتم لكم الفائده من هاذين البحثين وخاصه 

طلاب الجامعات



ونتمنى منكم الدعاء




أخوكم 
م.عبدالرزاق


----------



## محمود على أحمد (20 ديسمبر 2008)

أين البحثييييييييييييييييين يا اخى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد العروشي (20 ديسمبر 2008)

والله مفروض ألادارة ماتخلي موضوعك بالمنتدى، لان لم توضع الملفات ولا الرابط .
لذلك لايوجد أهمية لموضوعك
ياريت قبل ماتضعوا الموضوع الجديد تتأكدوا 


بارك الله فيكم


----------



## el-mahdy_pet (21 ديسمبر 2008)

فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين البحوث


----------



## اكرم الحريري (27 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم اين البحثين


----------



## ثامر صبيح (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين على هل ابداع
المهندس ثامر صبيح


----------



## ثامر صبيح (28 ديسمبر 2008)

لايوجد اي بحثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث


----------



## mechat_eng (28 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ياخي ممكن الربط للبحثين


----------



## النبالي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز
لا يوجد أبحاث ، أين الأبحاث مشكورا


----------



## ايوان الاندلس (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اين الابحاث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## engg90 (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ الكريم ارجوا التكرم بوضع البحثين او اي رابط لهما لتعم الفايده اذ انه لا يوجد اي بحث في المقال الذي طرحته ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Egy Mine (5 أكتوبر 2010)

انا كمان مش شااايف اي ابحااث  

شكرا اخي الكريم على المحاولة الطيبة وجزاك الله كلي خير


----------

